# Man and Van?



## ASMarks (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi I'm moving out to Spain at the end of this month and have a few items that I want to bring with me. some miscellanous kitchen items, box of books, a folding sun lounger, a small folding table, and a couple of other items. nothing very much
I'm just wondering if there is a man and van (or maybe two men and a van) that might be going over in the next week or two, have room in their van and would help me out
I live in North London and am going to San Pedro del Pinatar.
Of course if you know of such a person please pass on my request 
thank you
much appreciated


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ASMarks said:


> Hi I'm moving out to Spain at the end of this month and have a few items that I want to bring with me. some miscellanous kitchen items, box of books, a folding sun lounger, a small folding table, and a couple of other items. nothing very much
> I'm just wondering if there is a man and van (or maybe two men and a van) that might be going over in the next week or two, have room in their van and would help me out
> I live in North London and am going to San Pedro del Pinatar.
> Of course if you know of such a person please pass on my request
> ...


:welcome:

We have several professional removal companies in our Classifieds area, including Professional Door to Door Transport Service - Way2Go Removals which is a company I have personally used to bring a part load over for me, & I'm happy to recommend them.


If you're looking for a man-with-a-van then you might be better looking on a local forum or FB group. Whoever you use though, for your own security, I recommend that you check that they are registered & insured to carry goods other than their own personal possessions.


----------



## hwmartin (Jun 22, 2015)

Check out the post on here.....

https://www.facebook.com/groups/268095689976750/


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

Hi there,

We have just moved over in the last week. If you pm me ill give you details of the guy we used and it was spot on. Cost was good and he kept us in the picture every step of the way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Couple10 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We have just moved over in the last week. If you pm me ill give you details of the guy we used and it was spot on. Cost was good and he kept us in the picture every step of the way.


You're welcome to post recommendations for any business which has given you good service whenever anyone asks for a recommendation, as the OP has  


links to websites are usually the best way


----------



## therese1 (Jan 28, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> We have several professional removal companies in our Classifieds area, including Professional Door to Door Transport Service - Way2Go Removals which is a company I have personally used to bring a part load over for me, & I'm happy to recommend them.
> 
> ...


There seems to be a social media campaign to smear this company. Its own website has great testimonials. But there is loads of stuff about vans being impounded, on the spot fines, and owners having to remove stuff mid-journey due to excess weight.
It does seem that the one-way hires are increasingly popular and this has presumably put noses out of joint with traditional companies.
There's another company called J hire who seem similar to way2go. I don't have actual quotes yet. Quite worrying though that rival companies seem to be involving guardia civil to disrupt removals.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

therese1 said:


> There seems to be a social media campaign to smear this company. Its own website has great testimonials. But there is loads of stuff about vans being impounded, on the spot fines, and owners having to remove stuff mid-journey due to excess weight.
> It does seem that the one-way hires are increasingly popular and this has presumably put noses out of joint with traditional companies.
> There's another company called J hire who seem similar to way2go. I don't have actual quotes yet. Quite worrying though that rival companies seem to be involving guardia civil to disrupt removals.


yeah every now & again someone seems to start up against them - some have been proven to be about another company with a similar name 

Others have been proven to be competitors trying to make trouble for them. 


I've used them though & know many others who have too & never hesitate to recommend them.


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

Ah ok, wasn't sure if it was against rules to post companies

I got in contact through any van.com as he was the lowest price but his reviews were great 

His email address is: [email protected]. They regularly do runs to Spain. Our items arrived the day after we got here exactly as stated when he gave me the quote.


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

We sailed back to the UK on Tuesday and saw a Way2go self drive panel van on the ferry, 2 women were driving it & seemed happy with the service. It was a left hand drive van on British plates, but a fairly new van. We will be looking into their prices when we move over.


----------

